# Gute PC Kühlung?!



## Gott1905 (16. Februar 2016)

*Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Hallo Community!


Ich habe jetzt seit ein paar tagen meine neue Grafikkarte (Geforce gtx TITAN Z) eingebaut und merke das der PC insgesamt etwas warm wird über "MSI AFTERBURNER" messe ich bei der Grafikkarte bei voller leistung bis zu 85°C

Ich würde mir jetzt gerne ein gutes Kühlersystem zusammenbauen bei dem alles etwas runtergekühlt wird! Leider bin ich im "Thema Lüftung" nicht wirklich gut infomiert deswegen ich nun hier rein schreibe. 

Ich schreibe hier drunter mal meine PC-Daten auf da ich nicht weiß was alles benötigt wird :O 



» CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K 4x 4.00GHz

» Board: ASRock Z97 Anniversary Edition

» Graphics: Nvidia Gefroce GTX TITAN Z 12GB

» RAM: 2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance Pro DDR3-2400Mhz

» PowerSupply: 750 Watt Corsair RMi Series Modular 80+ Gold

» CPUCooler: Intel CPU Cooler

» SSD: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB

» HDD: WD3000 HDD

» Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series 300R


Wie oben schon beschrieben habe ich den Standart Intel Box Kühler

Ansonsten sind nur noch am Gehäuse die 2 Standart Lüfter montiert ( vorne und hinten)




Vielen Dank für euere zeit und hilfe


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

_Lüfter (vorne): 1x 140mm, 1x 140mm (optional) •  Lüfter (hinten): 1x 120mm • Lüfter (seite): 2x 140mm (optional) • Lüfter  (oben): 2x 140mm (optional)_
Empfehlung: ins Gehäuse vier Lüfter
vorne zwei, hinten und oben hinten
Nimm BeQuiet SW 2 je nach Mainboard mit3-PIN oder 4-PIN anschlüssen

_CPU-Kühler: bis max. 170mm Höhe_
=> z.B. Thermalright True Spirit 140 (BW) Rev. A (100700545)                                                                            ab € 43,04 (Dein Mainboard ist recht schmal, darum sollte der CPU-Kühler nicht zu tief sein)

Dein Board hat folgende Lüfteranschlüsse :
1x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 1x CPU-Lüfter 3-Pin, 2x Lüfter 4-Pin, 1x Lüfter 3-Pin

=> Lüfter hinten 3 PIN, an zweite CPU Anschluss 
Lüfter oben hinten 3 PIN, 3-PIN Sys Anschluss
vorne beide als 4-PIN mit weiterem Regelbereich
CPU-Lüfter   an 4-PIN CPU-Anschluss


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Ein 4790K unter nem Intel boxed ist natürlich mutig 
Da würde ich etwas Richtung HR-02 Macho oder gar größer nehmen.
Die Corsair-Lüfter würde ich bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich mit rausschmeißen und durch ein paar Hochwertigere ersetzen.

Zwei wichtige Fragen, die zu klären wären:

1. Wie leise bzw. kühl soll es werden?
Direkt flüsterleise oder überhaupt einfach nur leiser als aktuell und damit einhergehend lediglich ausreichend kühl?
2. Wie viel Budget steht zur Verfügung?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Wir hatten die Diskussion zu Kühlern für das Mainboard hier, Beitrag 26 und 28
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/423844-neuer-kuehler-ohne-mainboard-ausbau-3.html

Einen Kühler mit zwei Lüftern würde ich nicht empfehlen. Es Wasserkühlung für die CPU wäre auch denkbar:
Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 (ACFRE00013A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Hast natürlich vollkommen Recht, danke für den Hinweis!

Unter dem Umständen würde ich dann noch den Scythe Ashura ins Rennen schicken, welcher mit ähnlichen Ausmaßen wie der TS140 daherkommt:
Scythe Ashura (SCASR-1000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da müsste man dann auch schaun, wie viel Platz in der Breite vom Sockel ausgehend zur Verfügung steht.
Je nach dem würde sich dann der eine oder andere mehr oder eben weniger eignen.

Eine AiO (wie etwa die Arctic) wäre natürlich ebenfalls möglich, hinsichtlich Pumpe aber auch nie ganz unproblematisch.
Das hängt dann aber auch wieder von den persönlichen Gewohnheiten und Erwartungen ab...


----------



## Meroveus (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Die GPU Temperatur wirst du nur drücken können, wenn es dir möglich ist einen Lüfter unten im Gehäuse zu verbauen, der direkt auf den Radiallüfter der GPU bläst. Ein Unterdruck (mehr raus als rein) wäre bei DHE ( Direct Heat Exhaust) ebenfalls förderlich. Mehr kannst du nicht tun, weil der Ref Kühler der TDP der Karte nicht gewachsen ist. Da würde quasi nur helfen, eine Aftemarket Kühler nachzurüsten (Wasser oder Luft), zum Beispiel Dual-GPU-Grafikkarte: EVGA macht Titan-Z schmaler und leiser als Nvidia - Golem.de.


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Test: Thermalright Le Grand Macho
wenn er passt....ist etwas kleiner als der hr-22


----------



## Gott1905 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Hallo

Danke für eure zahlreichen antworten 


 Zu der wasser kühlung hätte ich die möglichkeit die 2 lüfter dafür oben ans gehäuse zu schrauben, platz were da vorhanden!
Die 2 lüfter vorne werde ich aufjedenfall in angriff nehmen und den hinteren gleich mitdazu! jetzt were nur noch die frage welche genau passen und preis/leistungs mäßig ok sind. Vlt hat ja wer einen Tipp für mich 


Meroveus: das mit dem lüfter der unten auf die Graka bläst were auch noch möglich da das Netzteil nicht den ganzen platz wegnimmt weis dann aber nicht ob es störend für die anderen Lüfter were wenn da aufeinmal ein lüfter nach oben Bläst?? :O

Zur Frage von Kabelbinder: Es soll halt nur gut Kühlen, die lautstärke ist dabei eigentlich egal habe eh die meiste zeit kopfhörer auf und ich glaube lauter als der standart Intel CPU Kühler kann es nicht mehr werden^^

Vom Preis her kann ich schon für alles auf 150-200€ gehen wenn nötig auch noch etwas mehr, habe echt keine ahnung was gute lüfter kosten :/


Danke für eure zeit und eure Hilfe. Bin gerne für jede Kaufempfehlung dankbar!


Grüße


----------



## Meroveus (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



Gott1905 schrieb:


> Meroveus: das mit dem lüfter der unten auf die Graka bläst were auch noch möglich da das Netzteil nicht den ganzen platz wegnimmt weis dann aber nicht ob es störend für die anderen Lüfter were wenn da aufeinmal ein lüfter nach oben Bläst?? :O



Die oberen Lüfter des Gehäuses (egal welche) stören sich daran überhaupt nicht. Der vordere ebenfalls nicht, der bläst auch nur Luft von rechts nach links (je nach Betrachtungswinkel ) die dann erwärmt wird und aufsteigt. Genau das selbe macht ein Lüfter unten im Gehäuse, kalte Luft von unten nach oben pusten, also nichts anderes was der vorder Lüfter nach Gesetzen der Thermodynamik (kalte Luft erwärmt sich und steigt auf) sowieso schon tut, nur eben effektiver. Da sich die Luft auf dem Weg bis zur GPU nicht so schnell erwärmen kann, wie bei einem vorderen Lüfter und dazu auch noch gezielt auf den Radiallüfter der GPU pustet. Ich hoffe ich hab mich nicht zu unverständlich ausgedrückt .

Das Gehäuse besitzt sowieso zuviel Mesh Fläche um einen gezielten Airflow zu gewährleisten.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Bevor du so einen AiO Wasserkaste mit zwei Lüftern einbaust, kauf die lieber einen der dicken Luftkühler. Die haben die gleiche Leistung bei geringerer Lautstärke!
In das 300R Case passen Lüfter bis 170mm, damit steht dir ne ziemliche Auswahl offen.

Ich mag die Machos, allen voran den neuen Le Grand Macho in kombination mit einem guten Lüfter.
Mit dem NH-D15 hast du ebenfalls ein rundumsorlos Paket, aber da darf der Ram nicht zu hoch sein, da der Lüfter sonst die 170mm knacken könnte


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Die Lüfter würde ich vorerst nur austauschen, wenn sie dich von der Lautstärke her stören. 

Beim Kühler muss man ja auch nicht direkt 60-70 Euro aufwärts raushauen. Alle bisher genannten Optionen sind definitiv  leiser als der Boxed. Von daher bist du auch mit denen um die 40 Euro auf der sicheren Seite, musst dabei auch nicht aufs OC verzichten.


----------



## Gott1905 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Hallo

Erstmal danke für eure zeit und hilfe 

Ok dann würde ich die Lüfter jetzt so montieren:

2 Lüfter vorne die kalte luft ins Gehäuse blasen

2 Lüfter hinten die die warme luft nach drausen beschaffen

1 Lüfter unten der auf die GPU bläst

2 Lüfter oben die raus pusten (wenn das jetzt so richtig ist

und dann noch einen guten lüfter bei der CPU


Jetzt sind nur noch ein paar fragen offen:

Wie viele Kühler kann ich montieren glaube mein Mainboard hat nicht so viele anschlüsse^^

Und dann noch welche Kühler?! habe ja oben geschrieben das ich nicht wirklich viel ahnung vom richtigen Kühlsystem habe. Were toll wenn ihr mir die passenden lüfter empfehlen könntet 

Vielen Dank


Grüße


----------



## Meroveus (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Theoretisch würde 1x hinten 1x unten 2x oben auch ausreichen (sogar 1mal oben, leichter unterdruck wäre dann immer noch gewährleistet ). Anschlüsse hast du 1x CPU 4Pin  - 1x CPU 3Pin und 2x Sys Fan 4Pin. Man könnte per Y- Kabel auch mehrere Lüfter an einen Anschluss hängen.

http://image.mindfactory.de/images/product_images/1280/967259_2__62272-2.jpg


----------



## Adi1 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Den Bodenlüfter kannst du dir sparen, idR bringen die nicht soviel


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Bitte zwischen Lüfter (Ventilator) und Kühler (Metallblock, welcher wiederum _mit Lüfter_ ausgeliefert wird) differenzieren 

Darf man aus deinem Vorhaben nun also schließen, dass dir die Serienlüfter zu laut sind?

Wenn ja, dann würde ich vielleicht ein paar Pure Wings 2, Wing Boost 2, Shadow/Silent Wings, Fractal Venturi HF, Noctua NF,... nachrüsten. Je nachdem, wie leise es letztendlich werden soll und was du zu zahlen bereit bist 
Mehr als vier Stück würde ich auch nicht verbauen. Bei luftigen Gehäusen reicht es meist, einen vorne, einen oben und einen im Heck zu montieren. Unter der Graka nach Bedarf, falls hier die Temps zu hoch ausfallen sollten (ist meist allerdings eher überflüssig).

Bei dem Board würde sich wie bereits von interessierterUser angedeutet ein eher schmaler Kühler empfehlen. Da kann man u.U. auch noch mal ausmessen, was praktisch im Bereich des Machbaren liegt. Ansonsten würde ich den besagten Thermalright TS 140 oder den Scythe Ashura nehmen. Die sind beide potent genug, um auch noch etwas OC zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Gott1905 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Hallo!

Also ich hätte mich jetzt für folgendes entschieden:

1x "Pure Wings 2 140x140x25mm"  Für hinten 3-pin anschluss

3x "Wing Boost Royal Blue Plus 2 140x140x25mm" 4 pin anschluss. Für oben, vorne und unten

1x "Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power Tower Kühler" für die CPU 4-pin anschluss "Länge:  53 mm" "Breite:  155 mm" "Höhe: 	170 mm"


Ich hoffe das würde so funktionieren mit der größe und den anschlüssen 



Grüße


----------



## Adi1 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Naja, hier wurde ja ein I7-K-Prozessor ausgewählt,

von daher gehe ich mal davon aus, dass auch übertaktet werden soll 

Da würde ich jetzt auf solche Kasperkühler verzichten


----------



## Meroveus (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Den Bodenlüfter kannst du dir sparen, idR bringen die nicht soviel



Bei Custom Karten mit Axiallüftern pflichte ich bei, aber bei Ref Karten mit Radiallüfter und DHE (in seinem Fall noch eine Titan Z), kann man den Kühlkreislauf nicht optimaler gestalten, als mit einem Bodenlüfter.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Da würde ich jetzt auf solche Kasperkühler verzichten


Könntest du den Teil näher ausführen?
Da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt [emoji3]


----------



## Adi1 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Könntest du den Teil näher ausführen?
> Da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt [emoji3]



Sicher doch 

Dieser Kühler wäre mit 100% Wahrscheinlichlichkeit etwas ungeeignet Thermalright True Spirit 140 (BW) Rev. A (100700545) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gerade wenn OC ins Spiel kommt 

Als langjähriger Bastler, kann man schon abschätzen, ob ein Kühler etwas taugt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Was passt denn auf das Mainboard? Was soll er bei dem schmalen Board denn nehmen, was auch ins Gehäuse passt? Hast Du das Thema durchgelesen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Zum einen das, zum anderen:
dem TE geht es wohl auch nicht um den purustischen 0dB Rechner. Der Wechsel geht vom Boxed aus.

Wenn man nun noch das Maximum für OC rausholen möchte, dann sollte man Breite und Tiefe genau ausmessen, um den bestmöglichen Kühler zu finden. Rein für sich sind aber sowohl der Ashura als auch der True Spirit keine schlechten Kühler. Wobei man bei letzterem natürlich bemängeln könnte, dass er ein klein wenig zu teuer ist[...].

Aber da muss man wie gesagt schaun, was überhaupt machbar ist.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Wieso? In das Carbide300 passen ATX-Boards, und Kühler bis 170mm Höhe


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Lies Dir einfach mal Beitrag #4 durch, bevor Du den TE weiter verwirrst

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...r-kuehler-ohne-mainboard-ausbau-unbenannt.jpg


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Auf das Board passt das meiste und das GEhäuse ist groß genug. 
Wenn man ohnehin neukauft und der TE hat n echt teures System, dann gleich richtig.

Normalerweise würde ich den True Spirtit 140 Power nehmen, aber ist zu hoch :\

LEdiglich drauf achten das er nicht zu asynchron ist, da ist der dicke MAcho vermutlich raus, der TP 140 ist schon gut.

Thermalright Macho Direct Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wenn der hier passt, wäre er eine gute Wahl, trotz den freien Heatpipes. Würde ich den Scythe teilen vorziehen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

- Hier stand Blödsinn -


----------



## Adi1 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lies Dir einfach mal Beitrag #4 durch, bevor Du den TE weiter verwirrst
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...r-kuehler-ohne-mainboard-ausbau-unbenannt.jpg



Das habe ich gelesen 

Nur geht es jetzt drunter und drüber 

Es wird Zeit, dass der TE noch mal genau Stellung nimmt


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

So schwer ist das nicht.

Die CPU ist ein Hitzkopf um die leise zu kühlen, braucht es eine gewisse Masse. Wie leise es werden soll, weiß nur der TE.
Das Gehäuse bietet 170mm.

Das Board ist etwas einschränkend, somit wäre mein Vorschlag mit dem Grand Macho raus, der ist zu asynchron. 
Wenn der Macho Direct passt, würde ich den nehmen, müsste man nachmessen. Ansonsten den TB140, der ist schmal und hat mit seinen 6 Heatpipes fast die Lsiteung des des Noctua U14, kostet aber die Hälfte


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Ich wage auch noch einen Anlauf,
hab gerade mal Photoshop angeschmissen:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Der HR-02 als Beispiel müsste problemlos passen, wenn man ihn Richtung Front dreht 


Und das Selbe noch mal mit dem großen Bruder, Le Grand Macho:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​Ich schätze mal, wir haben viel Wind um Nichts gemacht 

(PS: die dargestellte Rotation ist jetzt zwar noch falsch herum, aber das Prinzip dürfte ja klar sein)


----------



## Gott1905 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Hallo!


So nen Wirbel wollte ich in der Tat nicht auslösen^^


Zur stellungsnahme: Im prinzip suche ich nur einen CPU Kühler/Lüfter der in meinem Gehäuse platz hat und etwas leiser als der Standart Kühler ist was glaube ich nicht so schwer wird.

Welchen ich da jetzt nehme dürfte auch nicht so eine große Rolle spielen da der CPU eingentlich nicht übertaktet werden soll da: Ich wenig ahnung davon habe und, zumindest glaube ich das das mein Mainboard nicht darauf ausgelegt ist.

Der CPU Kühler/Lüfter ist im Prinzip nur beim Starten laut ansonsten höre ich da nicht wirklich viel. Das einzige was ich so in etwa wahrnehmen kann sind die Lüfter. Sie sind nicht laut also nicht störend. Aber sie Kühlen meiner meinung nach nicht wirklich gut

In der Preisspanne kann man beim CPU Kühler/Lüfter gerne noch etwas in die höhe gehen also 100 euro sind da sicher drinnen. Das einzig zu beachtende sind meine doch etwas größeren Ram Riegel (8GB Corsair Vengeance Pro DDR3-2400 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit) insgesamt 4x4gb  davon!


Ich danke euch schonmal das ihr euch den Kopf zerbrecht um mir zu Helfen....Vielen Dank dafür 


Grüße


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Dann geh auf nummer sicher und nehm die einen schlanken Towerkühler

Test: Thermalright True Spirit 14  BW Rev. A

Der hat bei uns damals extrem gut performt!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> ....Der HR-02 als Beispiel müsste problemlos passen, wenn man ihn Richtung Front dreht  ...


Sehr gute Idee, manchmal bin ich etwas behämmert. Einfach mal die Perspektive drehen. Dann müssen nur noch die RAM-Bausteine flach sein ...



Gott1905 schrieb:


> ...So nen Wirbel wollte ich in der Tat nicht auslösen^^...


Aber so kommt man am schnellst zu einer sinnvollen Lösung. Die endgültuigen Beratungen in diesem 
Forum haben immer hand und Fuss, zwischen drin ist oft noch etwas optimierungsbedürftig.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sehr gute Idee, manchmal bin ich etwas behämmert. Einfach mal die Perspektive drehen. Dann müssen nur noch die RAM-Bausteine flach sein ...
> 
> 
> Aber so kommt man am schnellst zu einer sinnvollen Lösung. Die endgültuigen Beratungen in diesem
> Forum haben immer hand und Fuss, zwischen drin ist oft noch etwas optimierungsbedürftig.



8GB Corsair Vengeance Pro DDR3-2400 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit

Flach sind die leider nicht^^


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Die seien angeblich 44mm hoch.
Mitm Macho könnte es passen.
Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

2mm .... da muss aber alles stimmen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

_Sabbel nich dat geit!_ [emoji16] 

Ich hab auch schon 161mm Kühler in 159mm Gehäusen gesehen ^^
Ein bisschen Toleranz sollte noch da sein.


----------



## Gott1905 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Also bleibt es jetzt bei dem gennanten setup oder were der HR2 Macho jetzt die bessere wahl? ^^



Grüße


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Nehmen sich laut den meisten Testberichten nicht viel.
Der HR-02 ist halt etwas korpulenter und knapp 5 Euro günstiger. Prinzipiell müsste der auch passen.
Der True Spirit wäre hingegen natürlich deutlich schlanker


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> _Sabbel nich dat geit!_ [emoji16]
> 
> Ich hab auch schon 161mm Kühler in 159mm Gehäusen gesehen ^^
> Ein bisschen Toleranz sollte noch da sein.



Und ich schon 158 Kühler die nicht in 160mm Gehäuse passen 
Problem ist, dass die Produkte sich echt einige Tolleranzen leisten, gerade wenn die Marken viel auf dem US-Markt unterwegs sind, die nehme es da nicht so genau 
Auf Thermalright würde ich mich verlassen, auf Corsair...naja. Also die Teile unbedingt mal genau abmessen. Reicht ja schon wenn die Slots auf dem MB minimal abweichen.
Man kann es versuchen, kann aber auch fehlschlagen



Gott1905 schrieb:


> Also bleibt es jetzt bei dem gennanten setup oder were der HR2 Macho jetzt die bessere wahl? ^^
> 
> 
> Grüße



Der True Spirit 140 ist etwas stärker als der HR-02, vor allem wenn du es leise willst. Der HR-02 überholt ihn erst bei klar über 1000rpm, was nicht mehr leise ist.
Es  braucht viel Wind um durch die extremen Lamellen des HR-02 zu kommen.

Glaube bei HR-02 sind die Heatpipes auch noch gesteckt und nicht verlötet, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Das größte Defizit beim TS 140 ist meiner Meinung nach, dass kein Schraubendreher beiliegt 

Die Testergebnisse variieren wie gesagt auch ein wenig.
Insgesamt scheinen sie sich die Waage zu halten.

Ich würde einfach nach Bauchgefühl entscheiden.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Jau der Thermalright Schraubendreher ist kult


----------



## Adi1 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Jau der Thermalright Schraubendreher ist kult



Nö, dass zeugt eher von einer undurchdachten Konstruktion des Kühlers,

wenn 0815-Standardwerkzeug nicht reicht


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Undurchdacht wäre es, wenn keiner beiläge. Zumal es in der Hinsicht auch deutlich fummerligere Montagesysteme gibt...

Den Schraubendreher will ich jedenfalls nicht missen. Ist eigentlich ein super (nicht-0815-)Werkzeug. Vor allem diejenigen, die oft an ITX-Systemen schrauben, werden das zu schätzen wissen


----------



## Adi1 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Vor allem diejenigen, die oft an ITX-Systemen schrauben, werden das zu schätzen wissen



Naja, wer selber schraubt, hat normalweise schon passendes Werkzeug zur Verfügung 

Da braucht man nicht solche Beigaben


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Wo jeder der an seinem PC n Kühler installiert ja natürlich umfangreiches Werkzeug hat *ironie off*.

Das ist gar nicht undurchdacht, im Gegenteil. Hast du Kühlblöcke die so groß sind wie der Macho oder die Ninjas von Scythe (Blockform), kann es kaum einen anderen weg geben als durch den Kühler hindurch. Da ist der mitgelieferte Schraubendreher einfach sehr konsequent mitgedacht von Thermalright (Scythe hat auch einen). Dazu ist der noch magnetisch und von einer sehr guten Qualität.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Wo jeder der an seinem PC n Kühler installiert ja natürlich umfangreiches Werkzeug hat *ironie off*.



Nö, ich sehe doch im Problemthread, wo solche Fehler hinführen 

Da helfen auch Schraubendreher nix, wenn man von der Materie keine Ahnung hat


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Wenn man keinen Schraubendreher bedienen oder keinen Blick in eine Anleitung werfen kann, dann sollte man sich vielleicht ein anderes Hobby suchen 
So viel Kompetenz unterstelle ich dem gemeinen Foristen aber noch, dass er zu der Montage eines solchen Kühlers in der Lage ist.


----------



## Gott1905 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Hallo

Erstmal entschuldigung für die verrspätete antwort^^

also bleibt es jetzt bei dem was ich aufgeschrieben habe? also:



1x "Pure Wings 2 140x140x25mm" Für hinten 3-pin anschluss

3x "Wing Boost Royal Blue Plus 2 140x140x25mm" 4 pin anschluss. Für oben, vorne und unten

1x "Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power Tower Kühler" für die CPU 4-pin anschluss "Länge: 53 mm" "Breite: 155 mm" "Höhe: 170 mm




sehe ich das jetzt richtig? 



Grüße


----------



## Meroveus (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Nimm 4 mal 4 Pin Lüfter, die kannst du dann problemlos, über die beiden 4 Pin Sys Anschlüsse (2 Lüfter pro Anschluss per Y-Kabel) deines Mainboards betreiben. Der CPU Lüfter kommt dann an den passenden CPU Fan Anschluss.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Die Idee war, den hinteren über den zweiten 3-PIN CPU Anschuss anzusteuern. Das kann man machen, muss man aber nicht. Ich mache das gerne, damit eine belastete CPU nicht zuerst das System aufheizen muss, bis der hintere Lüfter anfängt, ordentlich herauszublasen. Das Mainboard hat nur begrenzte Lüfteranschlüsse für 4-PIN und 3-PIN. Entweder kauft man Y-Adapter dazu, darum sind Lüfter in die Wahl zu ziehen, die gleich Y-Adapter mit beigelegt haben, wie es bei eingien teuren Noctoa-Lüftern der Fall ist, oder man wählt die Lüfter daran, was das Mainboard her gibt.

Die Entscheidung liegt beim TE, ein besser oder schlechter ist da immer sehr schwer zu sagen. Viele Lösungen führen zu guten Ergebnissen. (siehe Beitrag #2)


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Nicht den True Spirit Power, sondern den normalen ohne "power"! Der Power wird NICHT passen!!


----------



## Adi1 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wenn man keinen Schraubendreher bedienen oder keinen Blick in eine Anleitung werfen kann, dann sollte man sich vielleicht ein anderes Hobby suchen
> So viel Kompetenz unterstelle ich dem gemeinen Foristen aber noch, dass er zu der Montage eines solchen Kühlers in der Lage ist.



Das sehe ich aber anders,
 viele neue User sind von einem eigenen Rechnerzusammenbau völlig überfordert,
vor allem, wenn davon nix versteht 

Das ist eben nicht so einfach, wie Lego


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Und gerade für die User ist doch der Schraubendreher perfekt. Zumal dann das Problem mit rundegedrehten Schrauben durch einen falschen Dreher/Bit vergangenheit sind


----------



## Paule0210 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Hallo !

Da hier derzeit genau das Thema besprochen wird welches mir seit ner Woche durch den Kopf geht, schließe ich mich gleich mal an.

Habe mein PC aufgerüstet mit folgenden Komponenten:

CPU:                                                                     I7 4790k (mit Boxed Kühler)
MB:                                                                       MSI Z97 Gaming 3
RAM:                                                                    8192 MB Crucial Technology (2x4GB)
Gehäuse:                                                            Aerocool Strike X GT
Lüfter:                                                                 6 Steuerbare 120mm Lüfter (Front, Seite und Oben je 2) 1 nicht steuerbarer Lüfter Hinten
Lüftersteuerungsteuerung:	               Scythe Kaze Master Pro 6 Kanal


Nun suche ich dringend einen "guten" CPU Kühler welcher auch noch hinein passt, ohne das ich einen der beiden Lüfter an der Seite demontieren muss, da der Boxed Kühler die CPU unter Volllast gern mal bei 90° C rumdümpeln lässt.
Preislimit wären so 50/60 €. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen.

Falls noch Fragen zur Hardware sind 
sysProfile: ID: 157310 - Paule0210


Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

CPU-Kühler: bis max. 163mm Höhe
-25mm für die Lüfter macht 
max. 138mm Höhe für den CPU-Kühler

Da bleiben nur zwei Kühler mit ausreichender Kühlung übrig:
EKL Alpenföhn Atlas (84000000124) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noctua NH-U9S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Paule0210 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Also vom Design her gefällt mir ja der Alpenföhn Atlas besser, ich hoffe nur das ich dann noch an die RAM Steckplätze heran komme.


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Wenn du nochmal über die, meist unsinnigen, Seitenlüfter nachdenkst könntest du einen deutlich bessere Kühler bekommen.


----------



## evilgrin68 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Beim Boxed Kühler machen Einblasende Lüfter im Seitenteil ja noch Sinn... Wenn du dir aber einen vernünftigen Turmkühler zulegst, kannst du die rauswerfen und dir und deiner CPU was Gutes tun.


----------



## Paule0210 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Ok, also die einblasenden Lüfter weg und welchen CPU-Kühler würdet ihr dann empfehlen?


----------



## Meroveus (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



Paule0210 schrieb:


> Ok, also die einblasenden Lüfter weg und welchen CPU-Kühler würdet ihr dann empfehlen?



Kannst den Atlas nehmen wenn er dir gefällt. Sie meinten wahrscheinlich, bessere "Kühlung" und nicht "Kühler".


----------



## Paule0210 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Ok Danke euch.

@Meroveus wie hast du die Spannung deiner CPU so "niedrig" bekommen?


----------



## Paule0210 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

ok hat sich erledigt xDDD

meiner läuft auf 1,05 V unter last ........ hab mich wohl verlesen


----------



## Gott1905 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Hallo!


Muss das Thema leider nochmal "aufmachen"

Habe jetzt mal mein Gehäuse genau analysiert und bin zum Ergebnis gekommen das ich platz für Lüfter/Kühler habe:


2 Oben gleich nebeneinander

2 Vorne einer bläst auf die Grafikkarte und der andere aufs Netzteil

1 Hinten für Rauspusten oder noch zum Prozessor zusätzlich



Habe jetzt folgendes Problem


Muss wegen meiner Grafikkarte diese etwas übertakten und dann wird die schonmal bis zu 90°C heiß.
Unten kann ich ja nun keinen lüfter anschließen also müsste ja der Vordere Obere lüfter das übernehmen um die Graka zu kühlen?!


Hätte mich nun für folgendes entschieden:

Der CPU Kühler würde gleich bleiben "Thermalright 140 Spirit" oder vlt doch auf eine WaKü umsteigen?

2 Lüfter vorne für die Graka/Netzteil

1 Lüfter Hinten um die Luft nach drausen zu Bringen wenn das so richtig were?

2 Oben die nochmal auf die Graka/Ram blasen könnten um die Temperatur nochmal etwas zu senken!  Wenn halt ein CPU Lüfter statt WaKü kommt.



Also im Endeffekt brauche ich jetzt mehr Power bei den Lüftern da ja jetzt doch etwas mehr gekühlt werden muss^^

Evlt. were auch ein besserer CPU Lüfter nicht schlecht da mein CPU zurücktaktet da er zu warm wird und die Graka sich auch noch darunter befindet.

 Es wird im Gehäuse durch nur 2 Lüfter jetzt doch ziemlich heiß also erspare ich mir ganz gut Heizkosten und kann deshalb für den Preis der Lüfter deutlich nach oben gehen *sarkasmus aus* ^^

Preis ist zurzeit wirklich egal! Priorität hat jetzt echt mal das, da ich manchmal glaube das meine Graka gleich feuer fängt  xD



Danke euch schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Meroveus (4. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

1 Hinten - 2 Oben - 1 Vorne unten / oder Unten (im Boden). Damit hast du einen Unterdruck und erzielst die beste Kühlung bei GPU´s mit DHE (Direct Heat Exhaust). Um das ganz jetzt noch zu verbessern (falls möglich), kannst du den CPU Kühler drehen, das der Lüfter Richtung Deckel pustet (Verbessert nochmals GPU Temperaturen, allerdings zu lasten der CPU Temperaturen).


----------



## freezy94 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Vorne 1-2 Lüfter reinblasend, hinten einer rausblasend. Vollkommen ausreichend, der 2. Lüfter vorne ist optional und bringt nur wenige Grade für die GPU - weitere Lüfter geben dir im P/L-Verhältnis keinen Vorteil.


----------



## Meroveus (4. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Wird bei seinen GPU Temperaturen (90°), keinen Vorteil bringen. Zumal Überdruck bei DHE Karten, kontraproduktiv ist und er will ja von den hohen Temperaturen runter kommen.


----------



## Adi1 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Die Geschichte mit Über- oder Unterdruck ist eh totaler Blödsinn


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Wenn ich das richtig lese dann ist das Problem doch die Temperatur der Grafikkarte - hast mal über eine Custom Wakü nur für die Graka/Custom Hybrid Lösung nachgedacht ?


----------



## Meroveus (5. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Geschichte mit Über- oder Unterdruck ist eh totaler Blödsinn



Meine Persönlichen Erfahrungen zeigen da anderes. In meinem alten Gehäuse (Bitfenix Ghost), hatte ich durch Unterdruck bessere CPU Temperaturen (Prolimatech Genesis), da sich Unterdruck bei Top Blow besser auswirkt als bei Überdruck. Dafür aber schlechtere GPU Temperaturen, da sich Unterdruck bei Axiallüftung schlechter auswirkt als bei Radiallüftung.

Bei meinem neuen Gehäuse (R5 PCGH Edition), waren unter Überdruck die CPU Temperaturen schlechter, da sich Überdruck negativ auf Top Blow Kühlung auswirkt. Dafür waren aber die GPU Temperaturen besser, da Axiallüftung mehr von Überdruck profitiert.

Freilich sind es  vielleicht 3°-5° bei der GPU und 5°-10° bei der CPU, was man je nach Region in der man sich befindet vernachlässigen kann, aber Blödsinn ist es nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



Meroveus schrieb:


> Bei meinem neuen Gehäuse (R5 PCGH Edition), waren unter Überdruck die CPU Temperaturen schlechter, da sich Überdruck negativ auf Top Blow Kühlung auswirkt. Dafür waren aber die GPU Temperaturen besser, da Axiallüftung mehr von Überdruck profitiert.



Das glaube ich dir schon 

Mir ging es nur um diese Druckgeschichte 

So schnell kann man die Lüfter gar nicht laufen lassen, damit man da ein Druckunterschied bemerken könnte


----------



## Narbennarr (5. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Überdruck ist kein Problem!


----------



## Meroveus (6. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dir schon
> 
> Mir ging es nur um diese Druckgeschichte
> 
> So schnell kann man die Lüfter gar nicht laufen lassen, damit man da ein Druckunterschied bemerken könnte



Da bin ich raus . Das müsste ich ausrechnen, kann ich aber nicht . Ich meine Dunstabzugshauben haben Unterdruck, Raucherkabinen auch, das müsste also bei so einem kleinen Gehäuse locker drin sein ... theoretisch.



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sah das Gehäuse schon so aus als es gekauft wurde, oder hat es sich erst nach Verwendung von Überdruck so aufgebläht ?


----------



## Narbennarr (6. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Sieht nur so aus wenn es läuft 

Über- und Unterdruck gibt es in einem Gehäuse natürlich nicht wirklich. Die sind so Löchrig, dass einfach überall Luft ein, oder ausströmt.
Ich denke aber man sollte sich nicht so an irgendwelchen Begriffen aufhängen, ich denke das eigentlich jeder weiß das mit Überdruck mehr ein- als ausblasende Lüfter gemeint sind 

Ich für meinen Teil halte das immer relativ in Balance, wobei ich meist etwas mehr einblasen lasse, einfach damit kein Staub durch Ritzen gezogen wird. "Unterdruck" ist nämlich auf Dauer ne staubige Sache


----------



## Adi1 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Über- und Unterdruck gibt es in einem Gehäuse natürlich nicht wirklich. Die sind so Löchrig, dass einfach überall Luft ein, oder ausströmt.
> Ich denke aber man sollte sich nicht so an irgendwelchen Begriffen aufhängen, ich denke das eigentlich jeder weiß das mit Überdruck mehr ein- als ausblasende Lüfter gemeint sind
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil halte das immer relativ in Balance, wobei ich meist etwas mehr einblasen lasse, einfach damit kein Staub durch Ritzen gezogen wird. "Unterdruck" ist nämlich auf Dauer ne staubige Sache



Endlich mal ein User, welcher die Sache richtig betrachtet


----------



## Meroveus (7. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Ja man muss sich deswegen auch nicht verrückt machen, aber wenn Unterdruck Staub durch Ritzen ansaugt / anzieht, dann ist er somit Real und möglich.


----------



## Narbennarr (7. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Ne der wird ja durch das Ansaugen durch Ritzen ausgeglichen 
Wirklich Unterdruck hätte man wenn das Gehäuse Luftdicht wäre und somit zunehmen ein Vakuum entsteht.

Da es aber kein Luftdichtes Gehäuse gibt, gibts darin auch keinen echten Unterdruck. Deswegen hängen sich eben viele an dem Begriff auf.

Faktisch ist es falsch von Unterdruckt zu sprechen, den gibt es im Gehäuse einfach nicht, aber jeder weiß eigentlich was gemeint ist


----------



## Meroveus (8. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Das wäre mal ein nettes Experiment, um zu testen wie sich "echter" Unterdruck in einem Komplett dichten Gehäuse, auf die Temperaturen auswirken würde .


----------



## orca113 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



Meroveus schrieb:


> 1 Hinten - 2 Oben - 1 Vorne unten / oder Unten (im Boden). Damit hast du einen Unterdruck und erzielst die beste Kühlung bei GPU´s mit DHE (Direct Heat Exhaust). Um das ganz jetzt noch zu verbessern (falls möglich), kannst du den CPU Kühler drehen, das der Lüfter Richtung Deckel pustet (Verbessert nochmals GPU Temperaturen, allerdings zu lasten der CPU Temperaturen).



Würde es an deiner Stelle ebenfalls so machen. Du hast in deinem Gehäuse ja anscheinend alle Möglichkeiten


----------



## Narbennarr (8. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Wenn ich mich richtig an meine Schulzeit erinnere kann man bei ausreichendem Unterdruck Wasser schon bei Zimmertemperatur kochen lassen


----------



## mauhdl (8. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Hallo habe einen i7 4790 und eine gtx 980ti und wollte euch fragen zwecks meinen Temperaturen,  in gta5 zb. CPU 75 Grad max. Und die gpu 73 Grad max. Ist das ok oder sollte ich was unternehmen Danke und lg.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (8. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Je nach Kühler durchaus normal


----------



## mauhdl (8. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Je nach Kühler durchaus normal


Bei der cpu ist  es halt kein boxen kühler mehr sondern so ein um 40 Euro Name weiß ich nicht mehr ist es trotzdem ok die 75 grad? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Meroveus (8. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



mauhdl schrieb:


> Bei der cpu ist  es halt kein boxen kühler mehr sondern so ein um 40 Euro Name weiß ich nicht mehr ist es trotzdem ok die 75 grad?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk



Auto Spannung vom Mainboard anliegend ? Wenn ja welche ? Genaue Kühler Bezeichnung wäre auch noch gut. Mal davon ab, sind alles unter 85° im Alltag, beim 4790K unbedenklich


----------



## mauhdl (8. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Ok danke

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mauhdl (8. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



Meroveus schrieb:


> Auto Spannung vom Mainboard anliegend ? Wenn ja welche ? Genaue Kühler Bezeichnung wäre auch noch gut. Mal davon ab, sind alles unter 85° im Alltag, beim 4790K unbedenklich


Cpu kühler heißt enermax

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mauhdl (8. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



mauhdl schrieb:


> Cpu kühler heißt enermax
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


Enermax ETS-N30R-TAA so weiß nicht ob der was kann aber das ist mein verbauter kühler für den i7 4790.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Meroveus (8. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Bitte keine Doppel-Triple Post´s, lieber Beiträge editieren.

Der Kühler ist in der Lage 150 Watt Verlustleistung zu kühlen, reicht damit völlig aus. Ich denke mal das da noch Raum für Optimierung, seitens der Spannung besteht. Hast du die Spannung auf "Auto" gelassen oder manuell eingestellt ? Nur für den Fall das du Interesse an einer Optimierung hast, falls nicht ignoriere die Frage . 

Die Temperatur ist nach wie vor nicht bedenklich.


----------



## mauhdl (8. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



Meroveus schrieb:


> Bitte keine Doppel-Triple Post´s, lieber Beiträge editieren.
> 
> Der Kühler ist in der Lage 150 Watt Verlustleistung zu kühlen, reicht damit völlig aus. Ich denke mal das da noch Raum für Optimierung, seitens der Spannung besteht. Hast du die Spannung auf "Auto" gelassen oder manuell eingestellt ? Nur für den Fall das du Interesse an einer Optimierung hast, falls nicht ignoriere die Frage .
> 
> Die Temperatur ist nach wie vor nicht bedenklich.


Ist Auto ja habe ich aber keinen plan

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mauhdl (8. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



Meroveus schrieb:


> Bitte keine Doppel-Triple Post´s, lieber Beiträge editieren.
> 
> Der Kühler ist in der Lage 150 Watt Verlustleistung zu kühlen, reicht damit völlig aus. Ich denke mal das da noch Raum für Optimierung, seitens der Spannung besteht. Hast du die Spannung auf "Auto" gelassen oder manuell eingestellt ? Nur für den Fall das du Interesse an einer Optimierung hast, falls nicht ignoriere die Frage .
> 
> Die Temperatur ist nach wie vor nicht bedenklich.


Was kann ich denn da einstellen im bios habe ein msi z97 pc mate. Lg

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (8. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



Meroveus schrieb:


> Der Kühler ist in der Lage 150 Watt Verlustleistung zu kühlen, r



Und damit mal wieder der eindeutige Beweis dafür das TDP Angaben eigentlich Käse sind. Im Endeffekt sagt das nur aus das der Kühler ungefähr 150W Verlustleistung abführen kann, bei maximalen rpm und zwar so das es nicht zur beschädigung kommt 

Das Teil hat gerade mal 3 Heatpipes, einen 92mm Lüfter und 300g Gewicht. 75 Grad bei einem Gamie wie GTA5, wo die CPU durch die sehr starke GPU gefordert wird, sind absolut ok!


----------



## Adi1 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig an meine Schulzeit erinnere kann man bei ausreichendem Unterdruck Wasser schon bei Zimmertemperatur kochen lassen



Richtig, da warst du ein sehr braver Schüler und hast den Unterricht aufmerksam verfolgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings müsstest du da sehr starke Vakuumpumpen einsetzen,

um das hinzubekommen


----------



## Gott1905 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Hallo ich bin es nochmal 


Würde evtl heute noch bei conrad vorbeischauen wegen den Lüftern 


Falls es den true Sprit 140 nicht geben sollte könnte ich da noch auf "alternativen" wechseln? 
Also von der Größe her? Preis were dafür egal kann auch mal 150 Euro kosten ^_^

Um das ganze jetzt dann abzuschließen sind also 2 oben - 1 Vorne unten - und einer hinten oben...Ist das jetzt richtig?


----------



## Adi1 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Was war jetzt nochmal dein Problem? 

Irgendwie ging es hier drunter und drüber im Thread


----------



## Gott1905 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Es ging darum das  ich natürlich den Standard Intel kühler verwende xD

Außerdem die 2 Standart Gehäuse kühler und da ich eine titan z habe halt alles ziemlich warm wird! 


Kurz gefasst ging es darum 4 lüfter zu montieren mit 4 Pin Anschlüsse plus y Kabel- und einen starken cpu lüfter! Wie groß der CPU Lüfter sein darf musst du bitte von den anderen antworten entnehmen da hab ich leider auch den Überblick verloren  

Die Gehäuse lpfter dürfen maximal 170mm groß sein da habe ich aber schon die Auswahl getroffen die sollten dort verfügbar sein ^^ 


Danke und grüße


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gehäuselüfter:
PC-Gehause-Lufter BeQuiet Pure Wings 2 14 mm PWM (B x H x T) 14 x 14 x 25 mm - im Conrad Online Shop | 1398965
PC-Gehause-Lufter BeQuiet Shadow Wings 14 mm PWM (B x H x T) 14 x 14 x 25 mm auf conrad.de online bestellen | 918762

Alternative Kühler:
CPU-Kuhler mit Lufter EKL Alpenfohn Matterhorn Black Edition Rev.C zum Conrad Online-Shop | 1385384
CPU-Kuhler mit Lufter BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3 - im Conrad Online Shop | 191486
CPU-Kuhler mit Lufter EKL Alpenfohn Brocken 2 online auf conrad.de bestellen | 627367

Wenn du den Kram nicht bei Conrad holen möchtest (was angesichts der Preise sinnvoll wäre), dann gäbe es folgende Möglichkeiten:

Ein paar Optionen für Lüfter (grobe Einschätzungen):
- be quiet Silent Wings 2: teuer, sehr leise, mäßige Leistung
- be quiet Pure Wings 2: günstig, (noch) leise, mäßige Leistung
- be quiet Shadow Wings: Kompromiss aus beiden Welten
- Noctua NF-A14: teuer, sehr gute Leistung, sehr leise, eher für Kühlkörper geeignet
- Noctua Redux: günstiger, (sehr) gute Leistung, (sehr) leise, in allen Belangen etwas abgespeckt
- eLoop B12/14: teuer, sehr gute Leistung, sehr leise, eher für Kühlkörper bzw. nur im Push einzusetzen
- Fractal Venturi 14: etwas günstiger, sehr gute Leistung, sehr leise, optimal für die Gehäusebelüftung
- Phanteks 140SP: nochmals günstiger, gute Leistung, sehr leise
- EKL Wingboost 2: günstig, (noch) mittelmäßige Leistung, (noch) leise
- Enermax T.B. Silence: günstig, mittelmäßige Leistung, (noch) leise

Kühler:
bleib beim True Spirit


----------



## Meroveus (11. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*



mauhdl schrieb:


> Was kann ich denn da einstellen im bios habe ein msi z97 pc mate. Lg
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk



Dazu müsste man wissen welche Spannung das Mainboard anlegt und welcher Takt dazu eingestellt wurde. Also ob Stock oder von dir Übertaktet. Sollten es nur mal gesponnen 1.3 V für den Stock Takt sein, dann ist das viel zu hoch und wird garantiert mit einer niedrigeren Spannung laufen (so um die 1.2 V), was auch in niedrigerer Temperatur resultiert. 

Dazu solltest du die Spannung unter Last auslesen, zum Beispiel mit CPU-Z. Dann kann man weitersehen. Vielleicht legt es auch keine hohe Auto Spannung an und lässt ihn mit 1.2 V laufen, dann sollte man über einen neuen Kühler nachdenken (nur wenn man möchte), da die Mainboard Einstellungen (für Auto), gar nicht so übertrieben wären.



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Und damit mal wieder der eindeutige Beweis dafür das TDP Angaben eigentlich Käse sind. Im Endeffekt sagt das nur aus das der Kühler ungefähr 150W Verlustleistung abführen kann, bei maximalen rpm und zwar so das es nicht zur beschädigung kommt
> 
> Das Teil hat gerade mal 3 Heatpipes, einen 92mm Lüfter und 300g Gewicht. 75 Grad bei einem Gamie wie GTA5, wo die CPU durch die sehr starke GPU gefordert wird, sind absolut ok!



Das man mit dem Kühler keine Rekordwerte aufstellt, ist mir natürlich klar. Allerdings ist er ausreichend um einen 4790K zu kühlen ... natürlich im Rahmen seines möglichen. Dafür sind 75° bei GTA 5 aber durchaus vertretbar.


----------



## Narbennarr (11. April 2016)

*AW: Gute PC Kühlung?!*

Klar ist der ausreichend 

Nur wenn man bedenkt das die typische Verlustleistung des 4790k ingame irgendwo bei ~80W liegt, erscheinen die 130W doch schon recht abenteuerlich 

Auch ein nettes, sehr aktuelles Beispiel:

EKL bewirbt den neuen Olymp recht offensiv mit gigantischen 340W TDP
Noctua verzichtet weitgehend auf TDP Angaben und  gibt z.b. für LGA 1151 beim NH-D15  lediglich 95W + OC an

Das die beiden Kühler fast gleich performen muss ich ja nicht sagen


----------

